# MkV jetta front door speaker sizes



## ffcoog (Jul 9, 2009)

So last week I went on Crutchfield and ordered a nice head unit and aftermarket speakers. Crutchfield recommended 3.5 inchers for the front door, i figured that's a little small, but whatever, its the front door. So when i finally pried the door panel off, I saw a woofer that was, to put it lightly, much larger than my dinky 3.5 incher.








Does anyone know the sizes for all the speakers inside a Jetta, and specifically in the front door?


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: MkV jetta front door speaker sizes (ffcoog)*

I did both my front and back doors with MB Quart PCE 213s which are 5 1/4". You will have to make your own mounts for the new speakers or order them prefabricated online. Check out this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=3120616 although I made my to match the existing factory ones.


----------



## rubbin'n'dubbin (Jul 9, 2009)

6 1/2" front/back


----------



## ffcoog (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: (rubbin'n'dubbin)*

Wait, the fronts are the same size as the backs? Because Crutchfield said the 6 1/2s wouldn't fit in the front.

Would it be accurate to say each door as a woofer and tweeter separate, so components are the best way to go?


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (ffcoog)*

Crutchfield was worthless for my Jetta information and so was every message board. So I learned how to take off the car panel doors which let me tell you is very difficult.
In the front of mine is 1 6 1/2 woofer and a corner tweeter. Has a spot where Crutchfield thinks you can place a 3 1/2 inch speaker. Good luck! The area is so shallow I had pretty small screws for my tweeter inside the door and still scraped the window. 
So what I did was bought a 3 way component system by Cadence. Used the woofer and the 2 inch circle inside the car door for my tweeter. I could not remove the factory tweeter in the door without breaking it so I liked the way it sounded anyways so I'm using aftermarket tweeters along with the factory tweeter.
In the rear I assumed the size was the same. I was wrong. It is not 6.5, it was 5 1/4. Didn't matter though, still worked. However I had to remove the rubber surround around the factory speaker otherwise the speaker wouldn't fit. Did not use the factory tweeter for the rear and have 6.5 Cadence speakers. I


----------

